# What Night Light is Okay For My Leopard Gecko?



## ijamo (May 12, 2010)

I'm in search of a light I could use so I can view my leopard gecko once it goes dark. I believe it needs to be a red bulb, but the ones I've seen produce heat. I was wondering if there are any that produce non/minimum heat.
Links would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance : victory:


----------



## sedgehog51 (May 26, 2010)

I have seen "Moonlight" bulbs not sure what heat output is like but I think they would be suitable for night-time viewing!


----------



## Littlegeckoboy (Jul 30, 2009)

*Moonlight*

What ever you do don't buy exo terra moonlight bulbs I had 2 stop working after 1 day. I am using zoo med red bulbs but they give heat out. However you can buy blue led lights some rep shops stock them low power as well.


----------



## sedgehog51 (May 26, 2010)

Could the moonlight bulbs you had be old stock i had a similar problem with Exo-terra Red bulbs that were old stock, got a brand new one and has been fine for a bit, Recently started using Komodo bulbs these have been far superior!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Red LED lamps work well. I currently use them for my cresties with no adverse effects:2thumb:


----------



## sedgehog51 (May 26, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Red LED lamps work well. I currently use them for my cresties with no adverse effects:2thumb:


Any recommendation on type/brand to get?, where from?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

sedgehog51 said:


> Any recommendation on type/brand to get?, where from?


I'm using GU10 LED lamps.










You can get them for about £4 each on ebay. Or i could sell you some?? What sort of viv are you using?? If it's a wooden one, you would need to fit them internally.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

They look like this when on, a lot brighter in the pic than in real life!!


----------



## sedgehog51 (May 26, 2010)

I only have ES fittings in my Vivs, one wooden and one glass with mesh top, due to move soon so will prob buy fittings and bulbs once the move is done! Will keep note of your username and contact you then!


----------



## ijamo (May 12, 2010)

I was just looking at the Exo Terra Moonlight Bulbs aswell.
I might give the LED Lamps a go.


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

have you checked asda,tescos and saliburys as they sell red lamps for fire places and these dont give heat of i get mean from barnits diy store


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

arnie23 said:


> have you checked asda,tescos and saliburys as they sell red lamps for fire places and these dont give heat of i get mean from barnits diy store


Fireglow lamps used in fires are incandescent and do give of heat:whistling2:


----------

